# Venue for 30th birthday



## remey (28 Jan 2008)

Hi all, My 30th bday is coming up in a few months and I want to arrange a venue in Dublin for the night. I dont really want to hire a room but would prefer to reserve an area or if there was a small bar, something like that. I expect there to be about 40 people. Would love some decent music, not into dance music and not blaring (being 30 and all that...).
Also would like to order platters etc if possible. Any suggestions would be very welcome.
Thanks in advance


----------



## pc7 (28 Jan 2008)

remey would it be a friday or saturday? If friday the likes of macturcails have areas you can reserve (food etc) with a good buzz in the place but saturday's are usually very quiet there as it seems to get a big work crowd.


----------



## dereko1969 (28 Jan 2008)

the bull and castle upstairs might be able to sort you out for a few tables
[broken link removed] 
they do platters and they have music on friday and saturday nights, but not too loud


----------



## remey (29 Jan 2008)

It would be a Sat night. Actually had considered MacTurcaills as I know the areas you can reserve but havent been there in years so Iwasnt sure what the crowd are like etc, will also check the Castle, I know the pub well as I used to work nearby but have really only been there for lunches. Good suggestions though, thanks all.


----------



## pinkyBear (29 Jan 2008)

I was in the Oddeon for a 30th on Saturday night - really good as they do food and the DJ is very good...


----------



## pc7 (29 Jan 2008)

Thought of another one, grand central on the corner of o'connell st/abbey street downstairs i've seen areas reservered for parties with banners and ballons up, they do food and there's usually a band on in that area the weekends.


----------



## Kerrygold (29 Jan 2008)

Upstairs in Dohney and  Nesbitts is nice - you can reserve and area and they provide platters.


----------



## pc7 (29 Jan 2008)

oh the bank on dame street might do it too


----------



## remey (29 Jan 2008)

Some v good suggestions there guys, thanks.
There is an upstairs section in the bank isnt there? That might be an idea....
I was at one in D&Nesbitts, well 3 in the one night actually and it was jammers but there is another more provate section so might check that. Working in Grand Canal so I could head to Baggot st and Mac Turcaills on lunchtimes. Thanks


----------



## Sunny (29 Jan 2008)

Hairy Lemon, Gingerman, Messer Maguires, Baggot Inn, Solas, spy bar, 4 dame lane, long stone


----------



## pc7 (29 Jan 2008)

he he he sunny you know a lot of pubs! :0


----------



## Sunny (29 Jan 2008)

pc7 said:


> he he he sunny you know a lot of pubs! :0


 
Mis-spent youth! 

Amazing how there are loads of places but it is always hard to suggest somewhere when someone asks you for suggestions. I hate when tourists ask where to go so I just send them to temple bar for their sins!


----------



## remey (29 Jan 2008)

Thanks guys, might look at the Long Stone too. Like these suggestions.
Has anyone had a night in Diceys? I'm confused as to which part is Krystle or which is Diceys. Was at a friends bday a few years ago which was held up on the balcony. Really enjoyed it but afraid it might be a bit 'posery' now. Hope I dont offend anyone but I just prefer somewhere with decent music where you can have some craic in a laid back kinda way.
Thanks


----------



## Sunny (29 Jan 2008)

remey said:


> Thanks guys, might look at the Long Stone too. Like these suggestions.
> Has anyone had a night in Diceys? I'm confused as to which part is Krystle or which is Diceys. Was at a friends bday a few years ago which was held up on the balcony. Really enjoyed it but afraid it might be a bit 'posery' now. Hope I dont offend anyone but I just prefer somewhere with decent music where you can have some craic in a laid back kinda way.
> Thanks


 
The balcony bit sounds like Krystal. Like you I prefer my pubs a bit more laid back. Diceys can be good fun if you have a good gang but probably more so on the nice bright summer evenings in the beer garden!


----------



## John Rambo (29 Jan 2008)

Sunny said:


> The balcony bit sounds like Krystal. Like you I prefer my pubs a bit more laid back. Diceys can be good fun if you have a good gang but probably more so on the nice bright summer evenings in the beer garden!


 
It is...The Balcony Bar is now the VIP section of Krystle, called The Krystle Suite.


----------



## Sunny (29 Jan 2008)

John Rambo said:


> It is...The Balcony Bar is now the VIP section of Krystle, called The Krystle Suite.


 
Dear Lord!!! Sounds great


----------



## remey (29 Jan 2008)

Yes, me thinks I'll be avoiding there alright 
It was a good venue in the past but probably out of my league now in the 'havin the craic' stakes AND prob costs a fortune too!!!

So...I'm going to take a trip to the Long Stone, Mac Turcaills and maybe D&Nsbts.

Phoned the Bank on dame st, there's a mezzanine area upstairs which they say holds 80? (wouldn't have thought so) but you really have to guarantee the numbers as apparently the manager 'goes mental' if its not full. ha ha, wont go there so....

Thanks for all your suggestions


----------



## pc7 (29 Jan 2008)

have a good one, i turned 30 last october and am loving it  its a good age


----------



## remey (29 Jan 2008)

Cheers pc7. Sure they say you're only as old as the man you feel...Actually doesnt work out very well in my favour so!! He's 6 years older....


----------



## pc7 (29 Jan 2008)

yup ditto mines 7 older - darn fossils !


----------



## binman (31 Jan 2008)

I was looking to book a venue for a 40th recently and a couple of places looked interesting.

The Odessa Club above the restaurant of the same name is very nice indeed. I've been there a few times (as a guest) over the last couple of years and it's been excellent each time. It has a very laid back vibe, restaurant quality (and price!) food is available and it's open until very, very late. It's not cheap though, Eur 500 to book the room, and I think you need to be a member to even make a booking. You might end up sharing your space with club members after about midnight.

Odessa was unavailable so the next place I looked was The Clarendon which is also quite a cool spot. They have a nice private area upstairs, I've eaten there a couple of times and it's pretty good and quite reasonable, but again booking the space is not cheap at Eur 500 for the room for the night.

In the end I popped around the corner from the Clarendon to  which I've only been to the once, in it's current guise. Helpful staff, mini pies available for the partygoers and, most importantly, free hire of the private area. The party isn't for a couple of weeks but I can report back if you're interested.


----------



## remey (18 Feb 2008)

Hi binman. Just reading your msg now. Have you had your party yet and if so how was the South William?


----------

